
For Better Social Skills, Scientists Recommend a Little Chekhov - gcheong
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/10/03/i-know-how-youre-feeling-i-read-chekhov/?_r=3&
======
benmmurphy
So the control group was given Heinlein and they were measuring empathy. Lols

------
r41nbowcrash
That's not about Star Trek.

------
Jugurtha
I've always wondered why girls like me so much. Now I know it's because I read
so much, and not for my $250,000 car, and $10,000 watch.

PS: Just kidding. But for better social skills, there's no way to do that
other than ... go out often and talk with people. There's no amount of reading
or intellectual short-cut to it. You can even go to a well established men's
forum like pua-zone (It says "PUA" as in Pick-up Artist, but it's way, way
more than that).

~~~
jedanbik
In related PUA news: [http://www.kickstarter.com/blog/we-were-
wrong](http://www.kickstarter.com/blog/we-were-wrong)

~~~
Jugurtha
In relation to that thing,

[http://www.pua-zone.com/showthread.php?9070-Guy-funds-PU-
amp...](http://www.pua-zone.com/showthread.php?9070-Guy-funds-PU-amp-
lifestyle-guide-on-Kickstarter)

It seems that anything that gets dudes laid without having to put women on
pedestals(true equality), anything that gives men choice not to tolerate
drama, gets you labelled misogynistic.

It's also safer for Kickstarter to put an end to it and be politically
correct. I can understand the fact they want to focus on their mission and not
get sucked in social matters.

It's easier to go with the majority than go against it.. But then again, Mark
Twain nailed it with his "Whenever you find yourself on the side of the
majority, it is time to pause and reflect." .. So maybe it is time to pause
and reflect.

